# Lund vs tree



## 2sac (Aug 10, 2015)

Not a good ending. Be careful guys. https://www.wday.com/news/3814337-update-victim-identified-fatal-boating-accident-devils-lake


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Poor boat.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 11, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> Poor boat.


Poor boat :shock: ? Some young woman, only 26-years old, lost her life ... when she was an unfortunate passenger on a boat going 30mph at 3am ... TRAGIC for her and her family.

But why is it that the driver or perpetrator almost always lives ... :?:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 11, 2015)

The tree looks like it's been hit before.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm on your side Dale . . . 

I don't know the numbers, but, every year in Florida there are several
deaths related to boats running into docks or under low bridges at night.
And it does seem that the innocent passengers are the ones that pay the ultimate price
of a fun night out on the water.

I don't know about other states, but Florida has just as strict BUI (boating under the influence)
laws as the vehicle laws because of the overcrowded waterways 365 days a year.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 11, 2015)

I looked at the local papers this morning to read about it and to see whether alcohol was involved. At that hour of the day it seems likely. Devils Lake has no outlet and I believe the water level is historically high. Perhaps the driver was on water that wasn't normally in the area where he ran into the tree. Going that fast at that hour of the night was bound to end in tears.


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 12, 2015)

30 mph @ 2:45AM - those kinds of speed in the dark!??!?!?! Not sure if substances were involved, but stupidity was sure rampant.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 12, 2015)

I can attest to hoe scary it is to fly at night, a boat going 45 in pitch black is scary. We did night ops all the time but they was alway in navigable waters with a radar going. You can better believe to that there was no alcohol either.


----------



## Wyatt (Aug 12, 2015)

DaleH said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor boat.
> ...


Easy tiger. Even I could smell the sarcasm from the other end of the Internet. But that did look like a good looking rig before the incident. Population control has to take its course somehow.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> 30 mph @ 2:45AM - those kinds of speed in the dark!??!?!?! Not sure if substances were involved, but stupidity was sure rampant.



Agreed!


----------



## 2sac (Aug 12, 2015)

onthewater102 said:


> 30 mph @ 2:45AM - those kinds of speed in the dark!??!?!?! Not sure if substances were involved, but stupidity was sure rampant.


My home lake has a 25mph speed limit after dark which I think is too fast under certain conditions (drunk and stupid). Navigating by moonlight in familiar waters isn't so bad when I'm the only one on the water. Add anchored and moving boats and/or an unfamiliar waterway and it's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## mirroman (Aug 12, 2015)

Two friends of mine were anchored not far from shore in a 5mph no wake zone cat fishing at about midnight. A stupid drunk in a hot boat came roaring down the shore line and went through the 12 ft aluminum boat from stern to bow. My friend was pretty banged up but the guy in the bow was struck in the head with the point of the bow on the hot boat. Sheriffs patrol tracked down the boat by the blood on the hull and my friends brains on the front of the boat. The 12 ft had an anchor light on.
There is no excuse for speeding in the dead of night, none at all!


----------



## nowgrn4 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sad story indeed.


----------



## Mark_Fisher (Aug 14, 2015)

Many years ago I was transiting down the Potomac in a small sailboat at night. We heard several "bass boats" blast by on full plane. Never a light.


----------

